# Vintage Lightweight Racing and Bike Show and Swap - Leesburg, Virginia June 5-7, 2009



## Frisbeek9 (May 12, 2009)

Vintage Lightweight Racing and Bike Show and Swap - Leesburg, Virginia June 5-7, 2009
"Celebrating Vintage Lightweight Racing and Touring Bicycles and the Artisans Carrying on the Traditions."

http://www.cirqueducyclisme.com/


Friday - Sunday June 5-7, 2009
In historic Leesburg, Virginia 
Contact the organizer Cirque '09 event director: 

Wayne Bingham 
wbingham753@gmail.com


----------

